

Leaked Documents Confirm Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie Launch This Spring - vitorarins
http://gizmodo.com/5980917/report-leaked-documents-confirm-totally-obvious-non+surprise-android-key-lime-pie-launch-this-spring

======
vitorarins
<http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/01/30/post-removed-2/> This says: "The
information previously posted at this URL contained Qualcomm confidential and
copyrighted information that was posted without Qualcomm's authorization. It
has been removed at Qualcomm's request. Please immediately destroy any copies
that you may have made of this information."

